# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  La restauración del lago Tort de L'Ametlla de Mar permite reintroducir el samarugo

## Jonasino

> El Parque Natural del Delta del Ebro ha colaborado en la restauración del lago Tort, de l'Ametlla de Mar, que ha efectuado la entidad sin ánimo de lucro Paisajes Vivos, dedicada a la conservación de la naturaleza, la biodiversidad y el paisaje. El proyecto, financiado por Fondos Andrena, ha consistido en recuperar este estanque para poder reintroducir el samarugo, especie gravemente amenazada.
> 
> Para ejecutar el proyecto, Paisajes Vivos firmó un acuerdo de custodia del territorio con el Ayuntamiento de L'Ametlla de Mar y durante este año 2015 se han llevado a cabo las tareas de restauración. El Centro Ictiológico del Parque Natural del Delta del Ebro ha asesorado la entidad en cómo debía restaurar el estanque, es decir, las características óptimas de profundidad, de vegetación o de perfil de las orillas, para lograr el hábitat idóneo para la reintroducción del samarugo.
> El Centro Ictiológico del parque
> 
> El estado de conservación en que se encuentra la ictiofauna en el delta del Ebro, principalmente de las especies endémicas y amenazadas, como el samarugo o el fartet, es lo que ha llevado al parque natural a trabajar en diferentes programas de recuperación y conservación de peces. Estos programas tienen como objetivo principal la conservación in situ, la mejora de sus hábitats y el estudio y monitoreo de las poblaciones salvajes. También se realizan acciones de conservación ex situ, que consisten básicamente en la cría en cautividad.
> 
> El samarugo es una especie de pez de agua dulce endémica de la que actualmente sólo se conocen cuatro poblaciones en el litoral de Tarragona y en Valencia, cuando hace años se encontraba en todo el litoral mediterráneo. El Centro Ictiológico tiene un programa específico de conservación y recuperación de especies de peces amenazadas. En este sentido, hacen tareas tanto de reproducción en cautividad como de reintroducción del samarugo (Valencia hispanica), el fartet (Aphanius iberus), el pez fraile (Salaria fluviatilis), el espinoso (Gasterosteus aculeatus) y el colmilleja de río ( Cobitis palúdica).


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...la-mar-permite

----------

